# Scheuchwirkung vom Knicklicht



## Christian.Siegler (3. Mai 2019)

Hey Leute,
schon seit langem beschäftigt mich die Frage, ob an flachen Angelstellen der Schein von Knicklichtern Fische verscheuchen kann...
Das keimte in den letzten zwei Jahren wieder auf, da ich seitdem wieder ein flaches Gewässer befische. Ich angle sehr gerne nachts mit Pose, habe aber deutlich mehr auf die Grundrute gefangen. Fehler beim Posenangeln schließe ich mal aus - das passt soweit alles. Köder sind die Gleichen, wie an der Grundrute...
Habt Ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht oder eine Erklärung?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Mai 2019)

Bei uns früher in flachen Bremer Wiesenkanälen (max 80 Zentimeter) fingen wir Aale direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Pose, Knicklicht, Köder rund 30 Zentimeter tief angeboten. In dem Fall störte die Schleicher das Licht überhaupt nicht. Die Grundruten brachten weniger Bisse, da die Aale im Frühjahr an unseren Gewässern immer dicht unter der Oberfläche unterwegs waren. Da ich aber selten auf Friedfisch & Co nachts fische, kann ich Dir keinen weiteren Erfahrunsgwerte liefern.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich habe die gleiche Vermutung gehabt. Erst habe ich auf Miniknicklichter umgestellt, danach habe ich diese dann noch zu 2/3 mit schwarzem Schrumpfschlauch abgedeckt. Man hat dadurch nur eine leuchtende Spitze. Reicht mir aber aus, da ich meistens nicht so weit auswerfen muss.


----------



## Seele (3. Mai 2019)

Bei manchen Fischarten fischt man extra mit Knicklicht am Köder um darauf Ausmerksam zu machen. Leng, Quappe aber auch auf Waller und Karpfen wird von Anglern ein Knicklicht verwendet. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass vom Knicklicht eine Scheuchwirkung ausgeht, habe aber selber zu wenig Erfahrung damit.


----------



## MikeHawk (3. Mai 2019)

Ich bin überzeugt das ich mit roten Knicklichtern besser fange.

Auch die Kopflampe beim nächtichen Zanderwobbeln muss rot sein.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte vor paar Jahren auch schon einige meiner Knicklichtposen mit Edding bearbeitet... 
Aber rote Knicklichter klingen interessant. HAtte ich schon mal auf dem Schirm und wieder vergessen. Werde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall zulegen und testen!


----------



## Arne0109 (3. Mai 2019)

Moinsen,
schließe mich MikeHawk an fische ebenfalls nur mit Roten Knicklichtern/Kopflampe ebenfalls Rot
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Mai 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass vom Knicklicht eine Scheuchwirkung ausgeht, habe aber selber zu wenig Erfahrung damit.



Da liegst du zumindest beim Aal (nur beim Aalangeln setze ich Knicklichter ein) definitiv falsch. Grüne Knicklichter an der Pose (oben an der Rutenspitze, an der Glocke, ist das Wurscht) bringen in meinen Gewässern einen erheblichen Rückgang der Bisse und haben eine Scheuchwirkung. Ich verwende nur noch rote.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Mai 2019)

Wenn Rotlicht doch nächtliche Freier anzieht, warum dann nicht auch Fische?


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2019)

Ein Scheuchwirkung ist auf jeden Fall beim Aalangeln vorhanden, die macht sich aber je nach Beißverhalten unterschiedlich bemerkbar. Wenn Aale in Gruppen auf Raubzügen sind, macht sie ein noch so helles Knicklicht überhaupt nicht skeptisch. Anders sieht es aus wenn Aale einzeln umherschleichen, dann ist eine Grundrute ohne Pose besser.
Ich angle aber fast nur mit Knicklich, weil es einfacher, schöner und spannender ist. Ich benutze seit vielen Jahre Q-tac Knicklichter, die deutlich schwächer und man kann sie an zwei aufeinanderfolgen Nächten benutzen.


----------



## oberfranke (3. Mai 2019)

Gelbe Knicklichter haben beim oberflächenahen Angeln sicher ne Scheuchwirkung, deshalb nehme ich wenn möglich meist Blau oder Rot. Wobei man blaue wirklich nur bei stockdunkler Nacht gut sieht.


----------



## yukonjack (3. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube nicht an eine Scheuchwirkung . Bei ca. 80-90 Nachtangeln im letzten Jahr mit und ohne Knicklichter konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen. Wie auch? Bei 1 Aal( in Worten ein Aal).


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Mai 2019)

Die Standard knickis haben auch eine lockwirkung auf Kleinvieh, die dann die Ppse anstuppsen. Wenn die roten nicht teurer wären wären sie eine Alternative, aber da ich eh meist am Fluss mit Glocke angle hält sich deren Mehrwert in grenzen


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2019)

Da ich nun mal auch nur Nachts und fast ausschließlich mit Pose am Wasser auf Zander und Aal unterwegs bin, kann ich mich @zokker  komplett anschließen. Gerade jetzt im Frühjahr stelle ich bei uns in den Kanälen gerne mal eine Rute in ca. 70-90cm tiefes Wasser ab, während die anderen Posen zwischen 1,20 und 2,40 rumdümpeln. Sicherlich hängt das Ganze auch kräftig mit der Gewässertrübung zusammen. Bei uns im DEK und MLK brauchst Du Dir in der Regel ab 1,00m keinerlei große Gedanken über die Farbe des Knicklichtes machen. Alleine schon aus optischer Erkennung greife ich dann gerne auf den grünen Standard zurück. Wenn es nahe ans Ufer und damit eben ins Flache geht, benutze ich gerne auch mal rote Knicklichter, da ich gerade beim Aal ebenfalls davon überzeugt bin, dass es eine Scheuchwirkung haben kann! An einigen Abenden ist es aber tatsächlich so, dass die Schleicher den Köder auch packen würden, wenn du einen Baustrahler an der Schnur befestigt hättest. Grundsätzlich gilt auch bei den Knicklichtern sprichwörtlich  das Gleiche, wie für die Montagen, so fein wie möglich, so grob wie Nötig. Viele meiner Angelbegleiter haben sich früher nur komplett auf Ihren akkustischen Bissanzeiger verlassen (wir verwenden fast alle Delkims, da mit freier Leine unschlagbar), und haben aufgrund der Scheuchwirkung komplett auf Knickis verzichtet. Ich bin den Leuchtstäbchen immer treu geblieben, da ich, gerade in hindernisreichen Gewässern wie z.B. dem DEK, gerne sehe, was der Fisch nach dem Biss macht. Für mich ist das ein wesentlicher Faktor den Zeitpunkt des Anschlages festzulegen, soweit der Fisch nicht eh sofort nach dem Biss "Hackengas" gibt. Und mittlerweile haben alle wieder feine schlanke Knicklichtposen bis auf einen Eisernen, dessen Fänge aber alles sind, nur nicht gut bzw. besser als die der Anderen.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2019)

Die Roten sind zwar nicht ganz so deutlich sichtbar, dafür fangen die aber auch nicht so bald von alleine an zu "tanzen". Weniger Augenbeschiss verbaut!?


----------



## bonobo (3. Mai 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Aber rote Knicklichter klingen interessant. HAtte ich schon mal auf dem Schirm und wieder vergessen.



Rot wird vom Wasser als erstes absorbiert. Orange, gelb, grün, blau folgen. Wohl auch der Grund, warum Fische überwiegend rote und keine blauen Flossen haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Mai 2019)

jahrelang nur mit rot auf aal geangelt.....nachdem ich alle gelben verballert hatte und nur noch rot hatte fing die Beißerei an und seit dem nur noch rot...verkauft habe ich aber immer nur gelb meine Kunden wollten keine roten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Mai 2019)

An Scheuchwirkung von Knickis oder auch LED-Posen (die um Welten heller sind wie Knickis, benutze ich aber sehr gerne um weit draußen zu fischen) glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Selbst in glasklarem Wasser gehen die Aale ohne Scheu an meine Köder, auch wenn die Köder in nichtmal halben Meter tiefem Wasser liegen.

An trüben Gewässern wie diversen Flüssen oder auch Kanälen interessierts die Fische eh nicht bei 3-4m Wassertiefe.
Mein Hausgewässer ist nen extrem flacher See, im Schnitt nicht tiefer wie nen halber Meter, aber abartig trüb...Sichtweite keine 10cm.
Da könnte man, wie Aalzheimer schon schrieb, auch nen Baustrahler draufhalten, würde kein Fisch jucken.
Beim Quappenangeln zieh ich ganz bewußt noch nen Knicki auf Vorfach, auch Zander hab ich so schon gefangen, während die andre Rute mit (bis aufs Knicki) gleicher Montage und nur wenige Meter entfernt, unberührt blieb, und das auch mehrfach passiert.

Vor der Wende hatten wir auch keine Knickis, haben die Posen weiß angemalt und alle 10min mal mit der Taschenlampe den Teich beleuchtet. Da hat man öfter mal nen Biss nicht gesehen und dann die Wasserfläche großräumig abgesucht...das war stellenweise wie besagter Baustrahler, wenn da X Lichtkegel über den Teich gingen.
Es gab zwar auch nachleuchtende Phosphorposen, die hielten aber auch nicht lange und man war doch wieder am rumfunzeln.
Man konnte sich natürlich auch ne LED-Pose anschaffen (gabs schon zu DDR-Zeiten, waren 2 Knopfzellen drin die locker mehrere Jahre hielten), kostete damals 19,- Ostmark, war aber eher nen Hechtproppen vonner Gewichtsklasse.
Hatte ich mir damals vom Taschengeld gegönnt, über irgendeinen Tümpel übers andre Ufer gefeuert und nie wieder gefunden...den Tag vergess ich einfach nicht, war der einzigste an dem ich wirklich mal einen Nachtansitz verfrüht abgebrochen habe mangels Material.

Ne "Scheuchwirkung" hat das eher in den Köpfen der Angler, ist doch nix andres wie bei Kunstködern. In erster Linie müssen sie ansprechend für den Angler sein, sonst wird er gar nicht erst gekauft.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Mai 2019)

Ich bevorzuge rote oder schwächer leuchtende gelbe Knickis wenn es auf Aal geht... 
Ganz einfach um die Scheuchwirkung an den Tagen zu dezimieren, an denen es ggf. drauf ankommt!!!
Mir ist es wichtig, alles zu optimieren woran ich glaube bzw. vom Vorteil sein könnte um ein gutes Gefühl 
dabei zu haben was ich überhaupt da mache...Auch ins Wasser zu leuchten gehört bei mir zu den größten tabus
wie auch das rumtrampeln am Ufer...
Jeder wie er mag, aber für mich gelten Fische als sehr, sehr scheu...


----------



## thanatos (4. Mai 2019)

habe den Fehler gemacht in einem gut 1/2 m mit einem " klear Waggler " mit Knicklicht geangelt -ja ein Fisch hat gebissen
aber als er von dem leuchtendem Pfeil verfolgt wurde ganz schnell den Köder ausgespuckt und weg war er .
Ist schon Jahre her und nur eine kurze Phase gewesen ,heute angle ich grundsätzlich nich mehr mit Leuchtposen .


----------



## rippi (4. Mai 2019)

Freie Leine, dann braucht man sich keine Sorgen mehr machen.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo Christian,

Vermutungen und subjektive Erfahrungen ausschließen.

Um das zu verivizieren, müsstest du die beiden Ruten (Grund und Pose) mit der selben Schnur, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken, Köder versehen, und an den selben Stellen abwechselnd positionieren.
Da macht oft schon ein halber Meter den Unterschied. 
Beispiel: hab mit 2 Posenangeln 0,5m voneinander gefischt, selber Köder. Ich fing nur auf einer Angel was.
Schnur , Vorfach und Haken waren anders, der Köder gleich. Ein Positionstausch brachte dann Bisse auf die andere, aber auch nicht so viele wie bei der einen und die  hatte dann weniger.
Es hin also an der exakten Stelle und Takel.

Nur so kannst du bestimmen, ob das Knicklicht scheucht. Alles andere sind Vermutungen.


L.G.
NM


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ...
> Mir ist es wichtig, alles zu optimieren woran ich glaube bzw. vom Vorteil sein könnte um ein gutes Gefühl
> dabei zu haben was ich überhaupt da mache...*Auch ins Wasser zu leuchten gehört bei mir zu den größten tabus
> wie auch das rumtrampeln am Ufer...*
> Jeder wie er mag, aber für mich gelten Fische als sehr, sehr scheu...



Genau so Thomas, könnte von mir sein.


----------



## Uzz (5. Mai 2019)

Ob Licht lockt oder scheucht ist mMn stark artabhängig. Natürliche Lichtlieberhaber unter den Fischen können durch schlechte Erfahrungen (anders als Insekten) bestimmt lichtscheuer werden.



Seele schrieb:


> Bei manchen Fischarten fischt man extra mit Knicklicht am Köder um darauf Ausmerksam zu machen.


Nur nicht mit der Methode hausieren gehen. Angeln mit künstlichem Licht (als Lockmittel) ist in so einigen Landesfischereigesetzen explizit verboten. Also besser die Illusion aufrecht erhalten, dass das Knicklicht einzig und allein der Bisserkennung dient.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Mai 2019)

Danke für Eure Kommentare! Ich denke schon, dass an kleinen, natürlichen Gewässern wie z.b. Waldseen so ein Knicklicht eine Scheuchwirkung haben kann. Natürlich ist das nur eine Vermutung. Und ganz ehrlich, um das zu verifizieren fehlt mir die Zeit und Laune.
Aber deswegen hab ich ja gefragt - manchmal reicht ja schon eine Tendenz, um Sachen zu optimieren. Auf jeden Fall bestell ich mal rote Knicklichter!
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass große Aale an Stillgewässern verdammt heikel sind. Da will ich natürlich so wenig wie möglich auffallen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Mai 2019)

Vergess die Tarnkleidung nicht

Wenn die Aale auf Futtersuche aktiv sind, wird ein Köder genommen, ob mit Lampion oder nicht.
Ist meine Erfahrung in ü30 Jahren Aalangelei in einer Vielzahl unterschliedlicher Gewässer


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2019)

Darum angle ich auch gerne auf "Nachtviecher" in der Nähe von Lampen die das ganze Jahr aufs Wasser scheinen.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Darum angle ich auch gerne auf "Nachtviecher" in der Nähe von Lampen die das ganze Jahr aufs Wasser scheinen.


Oder gut befahrene Straßen. An meiner Lieblingsaalstelle donnern eine Landstraße und Regional- und Güterzüge lang, da ist menschliche Scheuchwirkung eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2019)

So einen Platz kenne ich auch am Chiemsee. Bei Auswerfen muss man beinahe aufpassen, dass man nicht an den LKWs auf der A8 hängenbleibt. Den Fischen ist das absolut Knödel. Und der beste Nachtangelplatz ever war an der Klappbrücke von Portumna über den Shannon.Maximal beleuchtet. So bald es dunkel wurde und die Strahler aufs Wasser knallten, wurden die Rotaugen unglaublich bissig und groß... und Aale ohne Ende. Allerdings alle Aale mit knallrotem Fleisch, weil tagsüber dort auch massivst gefüttert wird - mit roten Maden. Seither hab ich auch keinen Appetit mehr auf Aal.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn die Aale auf Futtersuche aktiv sind, wird ein Köder genommen, ob mit Lampion oder nicht.
> Ist meine Erfahrung in ü30 Jahren Aalangelei in einer Vielzahl unterschliedlicher Gewässer



Ich habe aber schon etliche Aale gefangen, die nicht aktiv auf Futtersuche waren. Auch mitten am Tag bei Sonnenschein und 35 Grad. Auf Sicht! Das ist auch sehr reizvoll, die Fische zu überlisten, wenn sie eben nicht auf alles knallen, was man ihnen vorsetzt. Ich finde das jedenfalls spannend! Klar, manchmal nehmen sie alles, oft aber eben nicht.
Und an den Gewässern, die ich befische, sind die Schleicher wirklich extrem scheu! Das sind abgelegene Waldseen, an denen nachts keine Menschenseele ist. Die Bisse sind total zaghaft und sobald der Fisch den kleinsten Widerstand spürt, lässt er den Köder gehen...
Mir geht's nicht darum, die Fische zu fangen, wenn sie im Fressrausch sind, sondern darum, sie auch zu überlisten, wenn sie zickig sind. Und manchmal steckt da der Teufel eben im Detail, oder im Kincklicht


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2019)

Klar gibt es solche Gewässer, keine Frage.
Solche Erfahrungen hab ich auch schon durch.

Allerdings gehe ich dann anders vor, ich benutz dann eher gar kein Knicki, freie Leine ist dann angesagt. Ne Wasserkugel oder ne Plastikkugel ausm Deoroller bringt die nötige Wurfweite und stört nicht.
Schnur inne Finger, nen sensibleren Bissanzeiger gibt es nicht. Auch das Vorfachmaterial kann entscheidend sein, Mono kann manchmal zu steif sein. Kleine Haken, kleine Köder und sehr weiche Schnur hilft oftmals auch die Nuckler zu überlisten.

Das Knicki oben ist das letzte Glied in der Kette, und stört als unbewegtes schwaches Licht kaum einen Fisch.
Kannst dich ja mal im Sommer ins Wasser begeben und mal versuchen aus 50cm Wassertiefe von unten ein Knicki an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen.
Habe ich vor etlichen Jahren mal gemacht und seitdem ist die mögliche Scheuchwirkung einer kleinen Lichtquelle auf der Wasseroberfläche für mich nur noch ein Ammenmärchen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Mai 2019)

Sehr interessant, Deine Erfahrungen! Ich kann mir das immer nicht vorstellen, stundenlang mit der Schnur in der Hand da zu hocken... Machst Du das wirklich so?
Was die Knicklichtsache angeht, spricht ja kaum was (außer der Preis) gegen rote Knicklichter... Das wird einfach mal getestet.


----------



## yukonjack (6. Mai 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, Deine Erfahrungen! Ich kann mir das immer nicht vorstellen, stundenlang mit der Schnur in der Hand da zu hocken... Machst Du das wirklich so?
> Was die Knicklichtsache angeht, spricht ja kaum was (außer der Preis) gegen rote Knicklichter... Das wird einfach mal getestet.


Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


Dann musst Du mal drauf achten


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2019)

Beim Gerlinger ist der Preis absolut identisch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Mai 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mir geht's nicht darum, die Fische zu fangen, wenn sie im Fressrausch sind, sondern darum, sie auch zu überlisten, wenn sie zickig sind. Und manchmal steckt da der Teufel eben im Detail, oder im Kincklicht




Genau, wer alles optimiert fängt besser  !!!
Manchmal reicht es auch nur daran zu glauben ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Mai 2019)

Wenn wir schon bei Scheuchwirkung sind dann frage ich mal, wie ihr den Wiederstand beim Grundangeln auf Aal optimiert ???
Habe öfter Bisse und bei geringen Wiederstand wird der Köder oft liegen gelassen und angel deshalb erfolgreicher und lieber mit Pose auf Aal...
Bei mir am Gewässer sind die Aale auch oft sehr vorsichtig...Vermisse die richtigen Aalbisse wo die Rute sofort krum ist...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Gerlinger ist der Preis absolut identisch.



Aber nur für die einzelnen Knicklichter. Sowas kauft ja keiner (hoffe ich)! 
Die Roten als Großpackung sind schon teurer! Aber egal - keine Haarspalterei. Mir ist's eigentlich wumpe, ob die Großpackung 2,49 Euro mehr kostet...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Mai 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Scheuchwirkung sind dann frage ich mal, wie ihr den Wiederstand beim Grundangeln auf Aal optimiert ???



Kein Grundblei sondern langsam sinkende Sbirolinos verwenden!! Außerdem ne gute Freiluafrolle, die kaum Widerstand bei der Schnurfreigabe bietet. Und beim Biss sofort Schnurbügel auf.
Funktioniert bei mir ausgezeichnet!


----------



## bw1 (6. Mai 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Scheuchwirkung sind dann frage ich mal, wie ihr den Wiederstand beim Grundangeln auf Aal optimiert ???
> Habe öfter Bisse und bei geringen Wiederstand wird der Köder oft liegen gelassen und angel deshalb erfolgreicher und lieber mit Pose auf Aal...
> Bei mir am Gewässer sind die Aale auch oft sehr vorsichtig...Vermisse die richtigen Aalbisse wo die Rute sofort krum ist...



Wo immer es geht (das heißt: keine oder wenig Strömung, ufernah), fische ich mit freier Leine, mit nur 1 bis 2 SSG (1,6g)-Schroten als Beschwerung. Dazu Monkeyclimber mit freiem Abzug und offene Rolle. So ist der Widerstand minimal und Fehlbisse sind sehr selten. Alternativ halt Pose; gut ausgebleit auch sehr viel sensibler als jede Grundbleimontage. Bei stärkerer Strömung muss man natürlich anders angeln, aber da sind die Aale auch nicht ganz so zimperlich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, Deine Erfahrungen! Ich kann mir das immer nicht vorstellen, stundenlang mit der Schnur in der Hand da zu hocken... Machst Du das wirklich so?
> Was die Knicklichtsache angeht, spricht ja kaum was (außer der Preis) gegen rote Knicklichter... Das wird einfach mal getestet.



Ja ich mach das dann so, allerdings fische ich dann auch nur mit einer einzigen Rute.
Ich weiß gar nicht warum hier einige schreiben das andersfarbige Knicklichter teurer sind.
Egal welche Farbe (gibt ja durchaus auch türkis, violett, pink usw.), ich bezahl sowohl im hiesigen Geschäft wie auch online identische Preise.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Außerdem ne gute Freiluafrolle, die kaum Widerstand bei der Schnurfreigabe bietet. Und beim Biss sofort Schnurbügel auf.
> Funktioniert bei mir ausgezeichnet!



Wozu dann noch ne Freilaufrolle, wenn du sowieso den Bügel öffnest? 
Bei freier Leine sind mir selbst Monkeyclimber noch zu viel...wie gesagt entweder Finger in Schnur oder halt Schnur um dickeren Grashalm/kl. Zweig, Silberpapier auf der Schnur (hat man eh als Raucher), weißer Spraydosendeckel mit kleinem Haken für die Schnur usw, Geldstück auf Schnurspule (Blechdeckel direkt darunter gibt tolle Akustik).
Da gibt es tausende Varianten auf modernen Schnickschnack zu verzichten und dabei deutlich sensibler in der Bissanzeige zu bleiben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Mai 2019)

Mein Selbstbaumonkeyclimber besteht aus dem Plastikstreifen eines Orderheftstreifens ( siehe Bild ) und einer Edelstahlstange aus einem alten Scheibenwischer. Plastikstreifen etwas knicken und dann die Schnur dazwischen legen. Die Sensibilität ist hervorragend, besonders weil man die Stange ja auch noch passend in der Neigung in den Boden stecken kann so das der Widerstand geringer wird. Damit sollte man den vorsichtigsten Aal überlisten können.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wozu dann noch ne Freilaufrolle, wenn du sowieso den Bügel öffnest?


Weil ich nicht immer sofort an der Rute bin. Oft sitze ich etwas abseits - besonders wenn Kumpels dabei sind. Einfach, um am Platz selbst Ruhe zu haben. Die ersten Zentimeter laufen dann in die sensible Freilaufolle. Wenn ich mich dann vorsichtig genähert habe, öffne ich aber schnell den Bügel. Klappt so eigentlich sehr gut...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2019)

Nuja..gerade wenn du abseits sitzt, macht doch ein offener Bügel deutlich mehr Sinn.
Vorallem wenn es auf die vorsichtigen Gesellen geht, die bei Widerstand wieder ablassen.
Viele Freilaufrollen kann man zwar äußerst fein einstellen, aber an einen offenen Bügel kommt keine ran. Im Fluss oder anderweitige Strömungsbereiche kann ich das ja nachvollziehen, in stehenden Gewässern ist ein offener Bügel aber haushoch überlegen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Mai 2019)

Das stimmt. Aber ich fische wegen Wind, Wellen und Strömung nicht sooo gerne mit offenem Bügel... Brauche auch ein ganz ganz kleines bisschen Widerstand für ein wenig Spannung zum Bissanzeiger. Mit meinen Rollen und Bissanzeigern / Hangern funktioniert das alles allerdings ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2019)

Aha..also doch eher Grundmontagen. Denn mit Pose machen Pieper ja auch nur Sinn, wenn man die Posen eben nicht permanent im Blick hat (vom Boot zb wie es Zokker wohl auch macht) oder beobachten will (wobei man da wirklich was verpasst m.M. nach ).
Mit den Hangern haste ja eigentlich schon deine Schnur auf Spannung, klar, bei offenem Bügel wirds damit nix wenn sie vor der Rolle inner Schnur klemmen.
Man kann sie aber auch hinten montieren, den Rollenbügel öffnen und dann einclippen. Inwiefern der Pieper darauf gut anspringt wenn der Hanger erstmal raus ist, hängt sicherlich vom Modell auch ab.
Zumindest hätte so der Fisch nur einen relativ kleinen Widerstand zu überwinden und danach freie Bahn.
Im Prinzip isses nix andres wie klassische Einhängerbissanzeiger, Ü-Ei zb. Die Einhänger haben dahingegen aber den Vorteil, das der überwindbare Widerstand für den Fisch geringer ist wie bei einem hinten montierten Hanger.


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2019)

Von allen bisher verwendeten Bissanzeiger, die nicht fest mit der Rute, oder der Montage verbunden sind, ist der "Mardon" der sensibleste. Leider ist er nicht mehr im Handel und der Hersteller nicht mehr tätig......


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Mai 2019)

Ja, ich benutze ja Ü-Eier als Hanger! Beim Aalangeln sehr gerne sogar!!!
Bei der Pose habe ich natürlich keinen Bissanzeiger. Außer ich bin müde und penne immer wieder weg. Dann kommt einer hin. Aber auch bei der Posenrute bleibt der Bügel geschlossen. Oft ist da der Schnurbogen eh recht groß, sodass der Aal keinen Schnurwiderstand am Anfang spürt. Und auch hier öffne ich erst den Bügel, wenn die Pose zuppelt...


----------



## Minimax (6. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Leider ist er nicht mehr im Handel und der Hersteller nicht mehr tätig......



Hihihi, ja, so richtig viele Exemplare vom "Mardon" gibt's nicht mehr...


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hihihi, ja, so richtig viele Exemplare vom "Mardon" gibt's nicht mehr...


Ich weiß bis heute nur von dreien und einem ehemaligen Vertreter.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Mai 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Kein Grundblei sondern langsam sinkende Sbirolinos verwenden!! Außerdem ne gute Freiluafrolle, die kaum Widerstand bei der Schnurfreigabe bietet. Und beim Biss sofort Schnurbügel auf.
> Funktioniert bei mir ausgezeichnet!



Also ich würde mich eigentlich als recht erfahren auf Aal bezeichnen (voriges Jahr 41 Fänge, natürlich nicht alle mitgenommen). Entweder sind meine Aale alle dämlich, oder ihr macht da zuviel Zauber drum. 

Ich fische mit Grundblei, wobei die Schnur natürlich ohne großen Widerstand ablaufen muss (sprich: bei Schlamm am Gewässergrund Tiroler Hölzl verwenden). Als Rolle verwende ich generell nur Freilaufrollen mit sehr feinem Freilauf (aktuell Cormoran Sinus BR 6 PI; eigentlich komplette Kacke mit schlechter Bremse, aber für Aal wegen des sehr feinen Freilaufs super). An die Rutenspitze eine Glocke + Knicklicht. Die Ruten sind 3lbs Karpfenruten.

Den Bügel mache ich nie auf, sondern lasse über den Freilauf Schnur ziehen (Angel steil gestellt im Rutenhalter), bis ich mich zum Anschlag entschließe. Die Rutenhalter hab ich mir übrigens für 3,50 € das Stück aus dem Italienurlaub mitgebracht. Verzinkte Rohre mit super stabilem Spieß, eigentlich für Sonnenschirme gedacht 

Meine ersten Aale habe ich mit der Methode dieses Jahr Anfang März überlistet.

Diese Methode fängt bei mir auch schöne Schleien (bis über 50cm) und gelegentlich brachial einsteigende Flusskarpfen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Entweder sind meine Aale alle dämlich, oder ihr macht da zuviel Zauber drum.



Das kommt wirklch sehr auf das Gewässer an. An Flüssen (du schreibst ja von brachial einsteigenden Flusskarpfen) ist das eine komplett andere Nummer, als an Stillgewässern! 
Es gibt auch am Stillwasser Phasen, da sind die Aale nicht zimperlich. Oft sind sie aber zickig. An den Gewässern die ich befische, sind sie recht scheu! Es werden ganz selten von welche gefangen. Und wenn, sind es auch nur gute Aale von 70 bis 90 cm.
Die Anglei unterscheidet sich wirklich von Gewäser zu Gewässer. Das kann man nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Bei meinen Gewässern zum Beispiel ist der Schlamm oder das Laub am Gewässergrund stellenweise so dick, dass da auch ein Tiroler Hölzl versinkt. Ein Sbiro legt sich schön auf den Modder...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Mai 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das kommt wirklch sehr auf das Gewässer an. An Flüssen (du schreibst ja von brachial einsteigenden Flusskarpfen) ist das eine komplett andere Nummer, als an Stillgewässern!



Ich rede hier aber eher von einem Flüsschen (5m breit mit seeeehr moderater Strömung).



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Bei meinen Gewässern zum Beispiel ist der Schlamm oder das Laub am Gewässergrund stellenweise so dick, dass da auch ein Tiroler Hölzl versinkt. Ein Sbiro legt sich schön auf den Modder...



Das ist natürlich ein Argument pro Sbiro.


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2019)

Ich finds seeeehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich und teilweise auch ausgefeilt die verschiedenen Boardies hier an ihren unterschiedlichen Gewässern die Aalangelei betreiben, grade weil dem Genre ja immer noch das alte Sargblei-Besenstiel-Glocke-Bild anhaftet. Meine Spreeaale und ich fremdeln trotz einiger Verfeinerungen meines Geschirrs noch sehr miteinander, aber ich hab schon wieder so viele Ideen hier erhalten, das ich für das nächste mal ganz zuverscihtlich bin, Danke an die DIskutanden!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Mai 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finds seeeehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich und teilweise auch ausgefeilt die verschiedenen Boardies hier an ihren unterschiedlichen Gewässern die Aalangelei betreiben, grade weil dem Genre ja immer noch das alte Sargblei-Besenstiel-Glocke-Bild anhaftet. Meine Spreeaale und ich fremdeln trotz einiger Verfeinerungen meines Geschirrs noch sehr miteinander, aber ich hab schon wieder so viele Ideen hier erhalten, das ich für das nächste mal ganz zuverscihtlich bin, Danke an die DIskutanden!



Die weitere "Wissenschaft" wurde hier ja noch gar nicht angesprochen: Der Köder und wie man diesen anbietet. Zokker fängt seine Aale ausschließlich auf Köderfisch (siehe seine Bilder zur Beköderung), ich fange meine meist mit 1 ganzen Tauwurm, aufgefädelt auf einen Aalhaken. Andere fädeln wieder nie auf oder bieten nur Stückchen an usw. Hängt halt alles vom Weißfischbestand, der Option auf Beifang (Zander, Karpfen, Waller, ...) usw. ab. In meinen Gewässern habe ich auch gar keinen Stress, Aal im Juni auf Tauwurm zu fangen, wogegen man in anderen Gewässern wegen der Spezialisierung der Aale auf Laich dann auf Bienenmaden/Maden umsteigt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. Mai 2019)

Ich verwende auch fast nur Köfi... Liegt aber daran, dass mir die Satzeier (kleine Karpfen) ansonsten den letzten Nerv rauben! Die Viecher sind so wild, dass ich sie regelmäßig auch auf Schwanzstückchen fange. Die fressen einfach ALLES!!!


----------



## börnie (8. Mai 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Scheuchwirkung sind dann frage ich mal, wie ihr den Wiederstand beim Grundangeln auf Aal optimiert ???
> Habe öfter Bisse und bei geringen Wiederstand wird der Köder oft liegen gelassen und angel deshalb erfolgreicher und lieber mit Pose auf Aal...
> Bei mir am Gewässer sind die Aale auch oft sehr vorsichtig...Vermisse die richtigen Aalbisse wo die Rute sofort krum ist...



Viele machen sich nur Gedanken darüber, wie sie den Wiederstand am Bissanzeiger reduzieren können. Dabei ist das eigentlich der geringste.
Ist ´n bisschen schwer zu beschreiben, deswegen habe ich mal ein Foto angehängt.
Der Kunststoffring schwebt im Wasser und hat einen mind. 15mm Innendurchmesser. 





Wenn ich aber mit Pose *im See flach* fische, dann verwende ich fast immer rote Knickis.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Mai 2019)

Haben  die Knicklichter nun eine Scheuchwirkung oder nicht ?


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Mai 2019)

Also bei unserem Gewässer nicht. Die Diskussion über eine Scheuchwirkung führten wir auch schon. 
Wir haben eine sehr fängige Aalstelle, welche eigentlich immer eine sichere Bank ist. An dieser Stelle fische ich regelmäßig mit einem Kumpel. Vier Ruten, zwei auf Grund , zwei mit Pose & Knicklicht. Egal ob rot, gelb oder rotes Elektrolicht in der Pose (ist heller als ein Knicki), wir konnten keinen Unterschied ausmachen. Wir fischen i.d.R. recht ufernah und in einer Tiefe zw. 2,5-6 Metern in einem alten Bagersee.


----------



## bw1 (8. Mai 2019)

Sehr interessanter Thread. Da ich v.a. im Sommer viel oberflächennah (0,5m) fische, werde ich auf jeden Fall auf rote Knickis umrüsten (sicher ist sicher). Sbiro bzw. Börnies Montage finde ich auch sehr überzeugend, danke für die Anregungen!


----------



## thanatos (9. Mai 2019)

so nun eine zweite ärgerliche Begebenheit mit Knicklicht .
habe eine Angel auf Wels ausgelegt , ( Bojenmontage ) habe an einer Eigenbaupose mit 100 g Bebleiung
in 1,5 m eine 28 cm Plötze angeboten (untot)- so bleibt sie mit Sicherheit in der gewünschten Tiefe es war kaum dunkel
da kam der Biß aber leider hat der Waller nicht das Rotauge geschluckt sondern die Pose mit dem grünen Knicklicht.
war der einzige Biss in dieser Nacht .


----------



## harbec (9. Mai 2019)

... hm. War da nicht irgend etwas, dass der Wels schlecht sehen kann!


----------



## harbec (9. Mai 2019)

*@ börnie:* Hast Du bitte mal die Kaufadresse (Angelladen) des Ködernetzes
auf Deinem Bild für mich? Danke!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Mai 2019)

Solche Ködernetze sind im Handel unter "Aal-Feeder" zu finden.
Gewöhnlich ist da am Ende des Netzes auch noch ne Bleikugel eingenetzt, die man aber problemlos entfernen kann.

Findest du eigentlich bei jedem größeren Versandhändler, bei größeren Vorort-Läden auch da.
https://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-a...O4gIVQ53VCh1W1wvlEAQYBCABEgIzDfD_BwE#14928060


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Mai 2019)

börnie schrieb:


> Viele machen sich nur Gedanken darüber, wie sie den Wiederstand am Bissanzeiger reduzieren können. Dabei ist das eigentlich der geringste.
> Ist ´n bisschen schwer zu beschreiben, deswegen habe ich mal ein Foto angehängt.
> Der Kunststoffring schwebt im Wasser und hat einen mind. 15mm Innendurchmesser.
> Anhang anzeigen 323843
> ...



Jaha, sehr gute Montage! Die habe ich auch jahrelang ähnlich gefischt!


----------



## börnie (9. Mai 2019)

harbec schrieb:


> *@ börnie:* Hast Du bitte mal die Kaufadresse (Angelladen) des Ködernetzes
> auf Deinem Bild für mich? Danke!


Hallo Hartmut, es ist richtig was die anderen schon geschrieben haben. Die Teile heißen Aal-Feeder und Du bekommst sie in gut sortiertem (Versand-) Fachhandel. Auch mal bei ebay versuchen, da hast Du keinen Mindestbestellwert.
Gibt es mit 30 bis 60 Gramm.
Ich schneide unten das Netz ein und nehme die Kugel raus. Stattdessen hänge ich je nach Gewässergrund und / oder Strömung ein Birnenblei mit Wirbel in das Netz. So kann ich quasi frei bestimmen, wie schnell die Montage absinken soll usw..
Mit  z.B. nur 5-6 Gramm Blei, kannst Du so die Duftbombe z.B. ganz langsam auf sehr weichem Grund aufsetzen. Oder mit Auftriebskörper, wie vom Christian gezeigt.

Oben dann den Wirbel in den großen Kunststoffring, damit auch ´ne 35er quasi komplett ohne Widerstand durchlaufen kann.
Ist die Feinschmeckermontage für vorsichtige dicke Mädels, wenn sie mal wieder zickig sind 
Nachteil : Man lockt auch Krebse und Krabbenzeugs an...


----------



## harbec (9. Mai 2019)

@ bimmelrudi, börnie: Danke schon einmal für eure aufschlussreichen Antworten!


----------



## Tobias85 (9. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Von allen bisher verwendeten Bissanzeiger, die nicht fest mit der Rute, oder der Montage verbunden sind, ist der "Mardon" der sensibleste. Leider ist er nicht mehr im Handel und der Hersteller nicht mehr tätig......



Die Rute wird auf dem Schlauch abgelegt und die Schnur um den orangen Nöppel gelegt, der durch die feine Feder beweglich ist...ist das so korrekt?


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2019)

Jawoll. Und wenn man den Signalstift hinter dem Hauptbügel führt, ist die 'Bissanzeige etwas strammer, also auch für gemäßigte Strömung tauglich. So wie auf dem Bild ist es für stehende Gewässer und eine ganz feine Anzeige gedacht.


----------



## Tobias85 (9. Mai 2019)

Super, danke für die Info!


----------



## thanatos (9. Mai 2019)

harbec schrieb:


> ... hm. War da nicht irgend etwas, dass der Wels schlecht sehen kann!


Vielleicht war es die Bewegung der Pose die ihn gereizt hat ,zumindest hat das Knicklicht ihn nicht gestört .


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Mai 2019)

Knick und Licht
Man binde die Schnur mit einer zu-ziehbaren Schlaufe um den Zeh, Ohr oder ein anderes sensibles Körperteil. Wenn ein Fisch beißt, Knickt dieses und man schaltet gerne das Licht an. Ob gelb, grün oder rot ist einem relativ wurscht - und den Fischen erst.

Anhängliche Anger winken dem Körperteil gerne noch mal zu, oder gehen samt baden.

Ein dickes Kick und Licht wünscht
NM


----------



## oberfranke (10. Mai 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> l...der Waller nicht das Rotauge geschluckt sondern die Pose mit dem grünen Knicklicht.
> war der einzige Biss in dieser Nacht .


Das war kein Biss, der wollte doch nur das Licht ausmachen.


----------

